# Katy 100



## AirForceNole (Jun 28, 2015)

Who's going?


----------



## WRM4865 (Mar 4, 2015)

this? 

Home

been there done that decades ago no need pay $50 to ride the exact same roads I can ride for free any day of the week. 

word to the wise... get there EARLY so you are in the first group to roll out.


----------



## AirForceNole (Jun 28, 2015)

Yes, I've only been riding for 3 Months, first ride with no practice was pedal of the pines in Bastrop. I took a 2 week hiatus, then rode a few times before LBJ. Since then I've been riding 2-4 times a week. So this is new to me but still aiming for under 5 hrs.

Thanks for the tip


----------



## WRM4865 (Mar 4, 2015)

What is your average mileage and what is the longest ride you have done? 

100 miles under 5 hours means your going to have to average 20 mph or better for the entire ride.


----------



## AirForceNole (Jun 28, 2015)

WRM4865 said:


> What is your average mileage and what is the longest ride you have done?
> 
> 100 miles under 5 hours means your going to have to average 20 mph or better for the entire ride.


I understand its 20mph and the furthest I've gone is 75 with rolling hills. 

My sunday ride after doing 50 on saturday


----------



## ibericb (Oct 28, 2014)

You'll probably be fine, so long as you're well fueled before hand (glycogen topped off to the max), hydrate well and refuel during the ride. The biggest mistake would be going out to strong at the beginning, buring up your fuel, and then bonking towarsd the end. If it's your first century I'd encourage you to back of your intended pace a bit. The goal is to finish solid, and get experience to use for your next one.

It should be pretty boring, and relatively flat (steady grade) other than overpasses.


----------



## WRM4865 (Mar 4, 2015)

AirForceNole said:


> I understand its 20mph and the furthest I've gone is 75 with rolling hills.


75 miles with rolling hills is not the same as 100 miles on flat = pedaling hard the entire time with a wind coming out of the southeast out on the Katy prairie in 98% humidity. That being said don't let the tail winds fool you into believing your superman as that same wind that pushed you along at 32 mph is the same one that will have you gnawing on your handlebar trying to maintain 15 mph on the way back.

Nevertheless the advice *ibericb *gave you is solid as it's easy to get caught up in the excitement at the start then when the 62 mile folks peel off at the 30 mile mark and your left with only those that are doing the 100 then the fun begins. 

If you want some miles and appox 9,000 ft of climbing try the route between Buescher SP and Bastrop SP it's approx 12 miles between the two parks if you turn around at where park road 1c and park road 1a meet at Bastrop SP cant miss it there is a old water tank at the top of the climb. Do three out-and-back = 72 miles and 9,000 feet of climbing. 

There is minimal traffic during the week on that route and you have to pay a park entry fee but a strong guy like yourself should be able to big ring the entire 72 miles easy if your all about the climbing.

If you really are a sick individual head out to the Vanderpool/Leakey area they got some roads/hills out there that will have wishing you never were born as I've had to paperboy my way up a few of them.


----------



## Mengtian (May 31, 2015)

I hope you acheive your goal.....but let me just say this: any changes in weather, winds, etc... could definitly affect you on a Century. I did an out an back yesterday, I normally average the same speed coming and going assuming 3mph or less winds and ususally they come from a crosswind or mild headwind on the return leg.

I did 21.4 mph on the outboud leg. But My overall MPH dropped to 20.2 for the whole trip. The winds came in about 7 mph with gusts. That was enought to slow me down to just under 20 mph for the return leg. It was 20 miles on the way back. If I had to do another 60 in those conditions with hills I would not be able to do 20 MPH avg.

Anyway, fuel up and good luck. I am doing a Century or 65 miler next weekend.


----------



## AirForceNole (Jun 28, 2015)

Mengtian said:


> I hope you acheive your goal.....but let me just say this: any changes in weather, winds, etc... could definitly affect you on a Century. I did an out an back yesterday, I normally average the same speed coming and going assuming 3mph or less winds and ususally they come from a crosswind or mild headwind on the return leg.
> 
> I did 21.4 mph on the outboud leg. But My overall MPH dropped to 20.2 for the whole trip. The winds came in about 7 mph with gusts. That was enought to slow me down to just under 20 mph for the return leg. It was 20 miles on the way back. If I had to do another 60 in those conditions with hills I would not be able to do 20 MPH avg.
> 
> Anyway, fuel up and good luck. I am doing a Century or 65 miler next weekend.


We get wind in San Antonio and we get them while climbing. The group I normally ride with is going and they have some pedal pounders so hopefully we can share the wind load.


----------



## WRM4865 (Mar 4, 2015)

AirForceNole said:


> The group I normally ride with is going and they have some pedal pounders so hopefully we can share the wind load.


OK what is it?

You trying sub-5 hour SOLO or with a GROUP as it's a big difference.


----------

